# HELP, Angel fish :(



## russkiimiha (May 26, 2005)

one of my angelfish is bloated like a ball and looks to have popeye. I noticed this while it was in my temporary tank while i was cleaning my 30 gallon out. His been like this since sat morning. My tank rite now is perfect. I went to the store and got him Melafix antibacterial solution. I talked to a rep there that seems knowledgebell, i left the angel with the other 3 angels and 2 loaches and a pleco togther. His been on this anitbacterial solution 3 days now, has not made any progress yet. Any suggesitons?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Melafix is a tonic good for keeping infections down, but it's not very useful at all once an infection has gotten so bad it causes bloating.
You can switch to some real antibiotics, but to tell you the truth, it's probably not worth it at this point.
By the way, it's never a good idea to leave an obviously sick fish in with a bunch of others. Thats how diseases spread, you know.


----------



## russkiimiha (May 26, 2005)

is my angel fish a goner???


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

On the oscar thread, it was stated that popeye+bloat means kidney failure and makes recovery very unlikely. Go buy some anti-biotics anyway so you'll be ready if any other fish get sick.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Ok: I am ready for the heat.

Rk:

1) IMHO and if you have a quarantine tank put the angel in that tank and try the meds per the previous posts but do not prolong the agony if immediate recovery is not immanent.

2) Procure and induce Melafix and Pimafix in accordance with the recommended dosage for 7 days into the tank from which you have removed the angel.

TR


----------

